# Just Winged In From E Bay



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Won this little Kelton on the bay and was expecting a Timex movement, surprise surprise. I don't recognize it any body any idea?










Pin pallet movement no jewels only marking I can see 3 48. Face is marked made in England and USA is it a pre Ingersol ?










Kev


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

It is a #20 Ingersoll movement. Ingersoll made these movements, and Kelton watches, pre WWII. After the war US Time (later to become Timex) made watches with this movement for a while. Does yours have US Time on the case back? If not it is an Ingersoll watch.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks Bill was sort of hoping you'd be along with your legendary knowledge of all things Timex connected. It has nothing on the back at all so I'll take as being an Ingersol. Does the 3 48 date it along the lines of Russian watches ie. 3rd quarter 1948 or do they mean nothing.

Kev


----------

